# Reading this gave me goose bumps...



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?forumID=736&threadID=1116095&lastPostID=5342107



> I have often had dreams where deceased loved ones have appeared to me. These dreams have included my grandmother, my grandfather, my dad's father (my other grandfather) and others.
> 
> All of the information I have received in these dreams turned out to be accurate at a later date.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So this guy is basically saying Phoenix will win the NBA championship over Miami (after finishing the regular season 69-13)? I would love to see that happen, if for no other reason than it would be good to see a team like Phoenix win it all.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

ESPN Boards are garbage. Buncha storytellers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Give me a farking break. Not only will the Suns not win the NBA championship, they won't finish with 69 wins. But they will finish with a ton, and very likely more than 50.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Offense wins games, defense wins championships.....


Phoenix = offense team which has as an aim just to score more points than the other team.....
and in the playoffs defense is what counts....


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Man I want to believe it but sounds farfetch...too detailed.

Seriously thought when he mentioned Cotton Fitzsimmons, I thought he was predicting Cotton's death. 

Ive had a few dreams that turned out to be the exact opposite occuring, so usually when I dream about failure I expect success.. but when I dream about success I know it will turn out to be failure... true story. It happened a few times in my life.




About this prediction... 69-13... if the suns can continue playing the same level or atleast close to it byt after all-star break.. its possible. Championship?.. if we can somehow avoid Spurs down the later round of the playoffs.. i can see us beating another team in 5-6 games. An example would be Dallas eliminating Spurs... then Suns somehow eliminates Kings or what other team... i can see a very exciting match up where suns winning due to out starting line-up being more consistent that Dallas's... and lets face it both teams will hardly play defense.

Miami in the finals? man... that'd be interesting.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Offense wins games, defense wins championships.....
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you..

but before defense won championships... teams of the past like Showtime lakers and the good 80s celtics... they won championships by flatout outscoring other teams.

The detroit pistons, Bulls, Spurs used defense to win championships... Lakers won 3 in a row by simply having 2 dominant players inside and outside.

Why cant the trend change? 

I do still agree with you that defensive teams who pull out stops during crucial posessions win big games... but why cant the league adjust so that a team simply win by flatout outshooting and outpacing the other team? If thats the future trend for championship teams then the NBA is in better hands, especially in terms of excitement.

Any good offense team who is average in defense but somehow steps it up when they need to pull a defensive stop on the opposition is as effective a team who slows down the pace.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly there is no reason why the suns can't win with an excellent offense and ok defense. just cuz your guys teams suck dont be hatin.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

That mother****er smokes PCP...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greater Levitator</b>!
> That mother****er smokes PCP...


hahah, co-sign


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Guess that dream is wrong huh? I don't see the Suns losing only 4 games the rest of the year.


----------

